# Fuel pump power connector



## sniffles3245 (Sep 29, 2008)

In the process of replacing my fuel pump ('92 1.6 DOHC), only issue is that it is a PITA to reconnect the power connector from the pump to harness. Main issue is the thick rubber gasket in the connector which keeps the internals of the connector dry.

Question is do I need this gasket? I would make sense to keep it to prevent the electricity from igniting the gasoline.
But if I follow the electrical wires they extend through the connector and are bare hex-nut'd to the pump. That itself should be questionable when starting the car up.

Worst case is I will need to buy another pump just for the connector. Having trouble finding only the connector.

Any like to take a stab this?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

is this the connector from the sender to the pump? the factory pump has the 2 screws on it (Bosch) I replaced my pump with a Walbro and I had to cut the 2 wires and splice in the harness plug part that inserts into the sender. the Walbro pump has a clip plug itself that they supply, you butt connect the wires from the new pump into the old part of the harness plug. 

I bought a new tank, sender, pump, hoses, a restoration of all of the parts including tank bolts recently. the tank rusted on the seam, so it was shot. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## sniffles3245 (Sep 29, 2008)

it's the two white connectors (one on sending unit, other attaches to the pump), In between these 2 connectors is a thick rubber gasket/washer. I'm thinking of removing this gasket and just connect these two white connectors. 
I'm suspecting the gasket is really not needed since the brass connectors/pump power points are already exposed.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

mmm. not sure if it matters. I am going to look at my pics of the tank replacement. I will get back to you

Chris


----------



## sniffles3245 (Sep 29, 2008)

update: the rubber washer/gasket is not necessary needed but I guess recommended as Nissan did put it there. Car did not blow up when started. One scenerio for the gasket is put pressure on the locking clip so the connection would not pop out.


----------



## Rafiki911 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey guy's







. I just had my fuel pump and fuel sending unit replaced on my 93 Nissan d21 3.0 V6. should the fuel pressure regulator be facing inwards???, that is how my mechanic installed it, or does it even matter. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shouldn't matter; the bypass regulator restricts the flow, forcing pressure up before allowing fuel to return to the tank, creating fuel pressure and then maintaining it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I mentioned it on your other post; it's a fuel damper, not a pressure regulator. The regulator is on the fuel injection rail.


----------

